# Panel-PC: Task in den Vordergrund holen



## HarryH (3 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Panel-PC mit WinCCflex 2008 SP1.

Meine Frage:
Ich möchte über ein Skript in WinCCflex eine bestimmte Task (ein schon gestartetes/geladenes Programm) auf dem Panel-PC in den Vordergrund holen. Gibt es dafür ein VB-Befehl? 

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Gruß HarryH


----------



## repök (3 August 2009)

guckst du hier..


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2009)

... oder vielleicht auch *hier*

Gruß
LL


----------



## repök (3 August 2009)

Ich hatte die Forumssuche nicht benuzt :sad:......


----------



## HarryH (4 August 2009)

@Larry Laffer

In deinem Link auf einen anderen Thread schreibst du Folgendes:



> Hallo,
> in deinem Beispiel startest du nicht EXCEL sondern im Grunde nur das Workbook. EXCEL selbst liegt jetzt im Task-Manager im Hintergrund. Wenn du ein Programm starten ()aufrufen willst), so geht das so :
> 
> Code:
> ...


1. Woher weiß ich was ich hier an Stelle von "ARGUS" eintragen muss? Z.B. für WinWord muss ich da "WORD" eintragen. Aber der Taskmanager sagt ja immer nur z.B. "Winword.exe". Wie komme ich also von meiner Taskmanageranzeige "xyz.exe" auf den korrekten Eintrag für AppActivate?

2. Was heißt ",3" und ",false" am Ende des Befehls ".Run"


Gruß HarryH


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 August 2009)

Hallo,
der Eintrag *WshShell.AppActivate ("ARGUS")* bezieht sich auf den Namen, mit dem das Programm im Taskmanager registriert ist.
Der Eintrag *WshShell.Run "C:\Programme\ARGUS\Bin\maxARGUS.exe"* bezeichnet den Aufruf-Pfad und den Programm-Namen, den du starten willst.
Das *",3,false"* sind Übergabe-Parameter an das aufzurufende Programm.
Ich hatte den Link damals aus einer meiner Apllikationen heraus kopiert und hier eingestellt.

Wenn du allerdings beispielsweise Word ofder Excel starten willst wäre das so nicht der richtige Weg. Die beiden Aplikationen (wenn installiert) sind Windows direkt bekannt und können komfortabler gestartet werden. Für Excel siehe z.B. *hier* ... bzw. für Word einfach mal den Link von Repök folgen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## HarryH (4 August 2009)

Danke Larry Laffer, habs verstanden und soweit läuft es auch! 

Dazu noch eine weitere Frage:
Dein Lösungsvorschlag funktioniert nur, wenn das Programm NICHT minimiert ist. Nur dann wird es in den Vordergrund geholt. Gibt es da auch einen VBS Befehl um das Programm zu maximieren?

Gruß HarryH


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 August 2009)

... da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Minimiert ist eine Eigenschaft des Programms, das du aufrufen willst. Du müßtest also an die Eigenschaften herankommen (die sehr wahrscheinlich nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden).

Gruß
LL


----------

